# Official Photoshop Thread



## bahamutt99

I know we've got some Photoshoppers here, so I think we need an official PS thread. C'mon with it!

I'll share what I play around with. I'm not that good, never had a lick of schooling in this program. But I have a lot of fun with it. Especially now that I know where to get great fonts.

Siggies

























Some stuff that I've done for other people
























































(I don't think Stillwater ever used the stuff I made for him. Shame.)

















Photo-crops

























And photo un-crops

















Just for fun

















































Playing with colors, filters and making pics look old

































Quotes, because I thought I was super-duper cool after I figured out how to do an outer glow with a gradient. WIN


----------



## 9361

Really nice pics. I love the photo crops and uncrops. I'd love if you could do one of Helena with cropped ears! Let me know and I'll send a photo.


----------



## apbt2010

o those are aweome, can you please do one of bear with his ears croped like shes got heart i too would love to see how he looks, also what photoshop do you use an is it free, i use gimp here is what i did not the best cuz im a newbie LOL










these are baby hamsters by the way as im a hamster breeder been for a long time


----------



## 9361

I have never heard of gimp, is it free? Where can I get it?


----------



## apbt2010

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have never heard of gimp, is it free? Where can I get it?


Yes gimp is free you get it here,

GIMP - Downloads get the Download GIMP 2.6.11


----------



## Celestial88

Very nice job! I need to get Photoshop but I don't have the money. I'd like to make a logo for my club. :/

I've used Photobucket though.


----------



## 9361

What breed is Dakota?


----------



## American_Pit13

Aimee did this one


----------



## Boogieman

Who is that stud swimming int he Stillwater log? Oh and the beautiful red bitch with the 2 dobe's LOLOL


----------



## Celestial88

Shes Got Heart said:


> What breed is Dakota?


Dakota is a German Shepherd/Labrador Retriever mix


----------



## 9361

Celestial88 said:


> Dakota is a German Shepherd/Labrador Retriever mix


Wow, she is a really beautiful dog, very nice muscle tone.


----------



## Celestial88

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow, she is a really beautiful dog, very nice muscle tone.


Thank you very much! It's actually hard to get his muscle tone in a picture you have to get the lighting right. Oddly easy to see in person though.


----------



## American_Pit13

Lindsay you should totally crop Bumble Bee! I bet she'd look super cool lol


----------



## Nizmo

sweet stuff.
im horrible at the photo editing programs :/
i do like to do it tho, its pretty fun. soo time consuming


----------



## bahamutt99

Boogieman said:


> Who is that stud swimming int he Stillwater log? Oh and the beautiful red bitch with the 2 dobe's LOLOL


Man, I did that stuff forever and a day ago. In exchange for a collar and some cowhide. I can't remember if I took the pics off his site, or if I put the call out on the forums and people sent me pics. I'm kinda bummed that he never used them on his site.

ETA: Anyone who wants a photocrop done, send me a clear head shot via PM and I'll do it and post it here. 

ETA ETA: Holly, that pic is amazing.


----------



## pittylove77

Shes Got Heart said:


> Really nice pics. I love the photo crops and uncrops. I'd love if you could do one of Helena with cropped ears! Let me know and I'll send a photo.


how old is terra?
she is beautiful


----------



## bahamutt99

Bumblebee photo hack job. LOL


----------



## bahamutt99

And Terra turned 4 last month, thanks.


----------



## American_Pit13

Lol that so weird seeing her without her ears!


----------



## cEElint

this is one I did of my truck.. wheels and a drop..lol










mine and a buddy's cars










my car..


----------



## bahamutt99

Oooh, very nice. That first truck would fit right in here. LOL


----------



## Jaz's dad

I so wish I could use photoshop. I have CS3, but i'm useless with it....


----------



## LadyRampage

Awesome work Lindsey!!! I reallly dig the Chuck Norris ones..lmao!!

I have the Gimp program but I'm sooo clueless with it...lol


----------



## apbt2010

Could you please crop bears ears heres a pic


----------



## bahamutt99




----------



## DirtyD

is this pic usable for a photo crop? it's the best straight on pic I could find.


----------



## Rudy4747

Lol chalupacabra. Funny stuff you got skills lindsay.


----------



## 9361

Here's a good one, just a little off the top Lindsay. haha


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow you guys. Good stuff!!!!! Lindsay I love the photocrop, that's awesome.
D want's to see what he'd look like with an ear cut too


----------



## bahamutt99

I totally screwed up the shadow, but I couldn't leave it with those big floppers.


----------



## DirtyD

lol awesome


----------



## performanceknls

See why I like cropped ears they just make the head stand out and look amazing!

I have always wanted to know what Tasha would have looked like cropped. Now I am regretting not cropping Viper's ears! Thanks


----------



## bahamutt99

Last one for the night. I'm pooped. And Celestial, I haven't forgotten about yours. Still working on it.


----------



## DirtyD

thanks I love it! I always debated on the crop, I should have done it


----------



## Celestial88

Proving to be a bit of a challenge? Thank you for doing it.


----------



## performanceknls

That is awesome and I am LMAO! I told Leonard to come look at this dog and he studied it for a long time before he snapped who it was!  that was great!! I need to figure out how to use stuff like that. Thanks Lindsay. This turned into a "crop my dog" thread!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOLL great job girl  Dosia would have looked good with a crop  I totally forgot about the shadow


----------



## 9361

Nice job Lindsay! haha But I am glad I kept my girls ears natural.  We've always wondered what she would look like with a crop though. haha Wait til I show Andrew!


----------



## apbt2010

I saw the pic you cropped for bear, thats soo awsome looking, by the way how do you do it LOL,


----------



## apbtproud

Great pics Lindsay.. Im starting to use photoshop cs5, I am no where near you.. lol 
You tube has been my instructor.
I'll post a couple that I have done when I get home today.


----------



## bahamutt99




----------



## bahamutt99

I think I'm using CS3. I haven't updated in a looooong time. What I do first is use the clone stamp to edit out the part of the ear that needs to be gone. That's why the less crap in the background, the easier it is. Then I use the liquify filter to pull the ear up, and try to save some of the original pink from inside the ear to pull into the inside of the new ear. Its really simple, I just pick at it until I think it looks decent. Addidas (above) was super easy to do because her ears already stand up. I almost didn't use the liquify tool at all.


----------



## kodiakgirl

LMAO these are great! Can you do it for Bullet too?


----------



## 9361

I posted Helena on my FB, and people thought her crop was real! haha They were shocked that I did it so late in age! I was like "nah it's photoshop" haha


----------



## apbt2010

I know you already did one of bear i love it, i was hoeping if you would able to do one of cali

not sure which one i like but cant decide which one to use

















i would like either short or show crop for her 

I know you did one of bear was wondering if you have time an all can you please see if you can do this one short crop for bear i dont wana sound like im bugging you, your photoshop are amazing 

again im having a very hard time decideing which one


----------



## ames

Love photoshop, my mom is totally into it, need to sit down and have her teach me one day when I visit her 

Can you do Gargamel's? Always wondered what he would look like, lol. Not sure which is best or easier for you to crop


----------



## bahamutt99

I'll download some of these pics and work on them. Had a really poopified day here, and I may not do any tonight. Well, maybe later. We'll see.


----------



## ames

bahamutt99 said:


> I'll download some of these pics and work on them. Had a really poopified day here, and I may not do any tonight. Well, maybe later. We'll see.


hey, whenever you get a chance! must be overkill for you now like shoot what did I get myself into, lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lindsay, you rock at photocrops; however, the real test is can you give Kangol ears??









JK


----------



## ames

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lindsay, you rock at photocrops; however, the real test is can you give Kangol ears??


hahahaha that would be amazing!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love shoes


----------



## bahamutt99

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lindsay, you rock at photocrops; however, the real test is can you give Kangol ears??
> JK


Oh I totally can and will. Did you see the original post? Look right below the crops.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh I totally can and will. Did you see the original post? Look right below the crops.


Oh snap girl I can't wait to see that! lol


----------



## bahamutt99

Oooh, here's a few more.

I actually did this first one with MS Paint. I didn't draw the flag, though. If you see anyone else using this as their avatar, thump them on the head. LOL










Some stuff I did for the Dragon Cave that never got used. Was just to promote my idea of a toy dragon. Kicking out some stuff for people to look at.


























When my design wasn't used, I just kept it for me, and named him Gideon.


----------



## bahamutt99




----------



## American_Pit13

bahamutt99 said:


>


:rofl::rofl: Those are so cute! He looks like a staffy bull.


----------



## Celestial88

Hahaha, I love Kangol with ears.. He does look like an over grown Staffie


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

hahaha nice


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bahamutt99 said:


>


Wow girl you are BANGIN with that photoshop ish! He looks so funny with ears.... so glad I cropped him!!! This is awesome though love it! Totally looks like a gargantuan Staffy Bull, Hols!


----------



## ames

Thats a riot! Thanks for doing that for me. They are all so funny.


----------



## redog

I got this as a gift


----------



## angelbaby

bahamutt99 said:


> Oooh, here's a few more.
> 
> I actually did this first one with MS Paint. I didn't draw the flag, though. If you see anyone else using this as their avatar, thump them on the head. LOL


LOL I seen this on someones avatar on another site , very cool design.


----------



## cEElint

did a quick chop on Diesel.. lol
i'm kicking myself now for not cropping his ears


----------



## apbt2010

you need to teach me how to crop ears LOL if you know how, step by step i use gimp as i dont have adobe


----------



## cEElint

without photoshop i couldnt tell you.. lol


----------



## ames

redog said:


> I got this as a gift


hahahahaha that is funny!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Oh how can I have missed this thread! Funny, Kangol looks so cute with his new ears.

Can someone crop Grace some ears purrttyy please!


----------



## apbt2010

cEElint said:


> without photoshop i couldnt tell you.. lol


gimp is a free photoshop  i just dont have adobe photoshop cuz after 30 days you need to pay for it  im sure i can do the steps in gimp i can try


----------



## cEElint

clone stamp and smudge tool is all u need


----------



## cEElint

here is one my woman did on her iPhone of Diesel..


----------



## Mach0

Doug did this one! A complete riot


----------



## cEElint

saw that on FB.. pretty darn funny


----------



## American_Pit13

That was fabulous! I hated having to remove those post from DOTM lmao! iI am so glad you got it


----------



## Mach0

It was hilarious lol


----------



## shewerewolf

Could I see what Alexa would look like with cropped ears? lol sorry to bother anyone.


----------



## Celestial88

This is from GIMP not Photoshop... But I couldn't sleep last night and created this.


----------



## IzzosMommy

can we crop weisers ears so I can see what they look like lol


----------



## aprilortego

My first crop lol


----------



## aprilortego

Not how I really wanted it to turn out but you get the general idea


----------



## aprilortego




----------



## aprilortego

Just for fun


----------



## PatienceFlame

Here are mine:

B-man with a crop









Riley with a crop









Phoenix with a crop









photo manipulation:

messing around with a few things here. (made last week)









The ones bellow were done in 2009. 










I had A LOT of fun when I made this one. 









Drawing I made:


----------



## Celestial88

Wow! Great job Rileyroo! I wish I could do something like that. I've always wanted to make a dog into a hellhoundish dog. I should play around with GIMP more


----------



## PatienceFlame

Thank you.  I love art. I have never used Gimp but I hear it is somewhat like photoshop.


----------



## Celestial88

It's the poorman's Photoshop for me.


----------



## Celestial88

Just messing around in GIMP


----------



## Celestial88

Beginning of a project, just basics so far. I don't have a clear image in my head of what it'll be so we shall see what I come up with


----------



## Celestial88




----------



## Celestial88

It looks awesome small


----------



## BlueBabies

can someone crop these crazy ears so we can see what she will look like if we decide to get them cropped??


----------



## PatienceFlame

BlueBabies said:


> can someone crop these crazy ears so we can see what she will look like if we decide to get them cropped??


Here you go.


----------



## apbt2010

I love ur cropping skillz riley  how do you crop? can you plz teach me,


----------



## PatienceFlame

1. I duplicate the background layer
2. I take the clone brush and touch everything up
3. I look at the dogs face and go with the crop I think would look best.
4. I go back to the clone brush and set it to the solid brush, shrink it and I start to slowly crop. 

I can make you a video if you'd like.

EDIT: I made the video and I will link it to you


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Awe! Could someone do Z's ? I've always wondered what he'd look like!


----------



## apbt2010

Thanks, i would love to see it on video, much eaiser to see an understand thank you soo much riley


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

apbt2010 said:


> Thanks, i would love to see it on video, much eaiser to see an understand thank you soo much riley


I 2nd this. Please!


----------



## shewerewolf

Would someone do this pic for me?


----------



## apbt2010

here ya go, i tired hope you like, maybe someone can do better then me, but this is my first time


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Photo didn't work!


----------



## shewerewolf

I know this is an old old thread but it was fun and since my girl is all grown up I was wondering if someone could photoshop her ears to be cropped again? I am no good with editing and never got to save the other pics...


----------



## MSK

Best I could do


----------



## Dynasty

If i posted a pic of my deuce would you be able to show me what he would look like with cropped ears also ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynasty

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf

ahh she looks so different lmao...thanks MSK!


----------



## Dynasty

Lol mines looks like his head would look huge

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's Master

Wow... Nice work done here:thumbsup:.

Some people are really skilled.upruns:

Kudos!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shewerewolf

These are my extent at photo editing


----------



## Karmagirl

Would love to see what my girl would look like with cropped ears 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Karmagirl said:


> View attachment 16138
> 
> Would love to see what my girl would look like with cropped ears
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This one is to low quality for me to do really small at that


----------



## MSK

Some of my dogs

Before




























After




























Yes those are other dogs ears easier then trying to make them haha.


----------



## Armando

Can you do anything with these?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

:cheers:


----------



## Armando

LOL. I love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando

MSK said:


> Some of my dogs
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are other dogs ears easier then trying to make them haha.


It really looks like the ears belong to that brindle dog. Good job. Best one I've seen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i want one! i dunno what pic is good but here's a few.


----------



## aimee235

Here are some of my random pics that I have gimped(not including the one Holly already posted). My favorite thing to do is replace backgrounds.










This is my favorite one I have done so far.









Did this for some slideshows I was helping my grandma with.


----------



## Buddy's Master

Can someone please do Buddy for me if possible?

I am still deciding whether to crop his ears or not...

Thanks in advance


----------

